# A Woman's Rant



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

Q: How many women with MENOPAUSE (or PMS) does it take to change a
lightbulb?

A: One! ONLY ONE!!!! And do you know WHY? Because no one else in this
houseknows HOW to change a light bulb! They don't even know that the
bulb is BURNEDOUT!! They would sit in the dark for THREE DAYS before
they figured it out And, once they figured it out, they wouldn't be able
to find the #&%!* light bulbs despite the fact that they've been in the
SAME CABINET for the past 17 YEARS! But if they did, by some miracle of
God, actually find them, 2 DAYS LATER, the chair they dragged to stand on
to change the STUPID light bulb would STILL BE IN THE SAME SPOT!!!!! AND
UNDERNEATH IT WOULD BE THE WRAPPER THE FREAKING LIGHT BULBS CAME IN!!!
BECAUSE NO ONE EVER CARRIES OUT THE GARBAGE!!!! IT'S A WONDER WE HAVEN'T
ALL SUFFOCATED FROM THE PILES OF GARBAGE THAT ARE A FOOT DEEP THROUGHOUT
THE ENTIRE HOUSE!! IT WOULD TAKE AN ARMY TO CLEAN THIS PLACE! AND DON'T
EVEN GET ME STARTED ON WHO CHANGES THE TOILET PAPER ROLL !! . . .

I'm sorry What was the question?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2005)

I think I hear someone calling me.

Gotta go!

Bye!

runrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrunrun!


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 14, 2005)

*You've been to my house?*

You made me laugh really loud (am I'm at work)!


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

...how did you get that secret audio tape of me?????


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2005)

whoa !!!!!! that's ME !!!!!!!! lmao


----------

